# how to use my Canon MultiMediaCard (MMC-16M)



## jencar09 (Sep 30, 2006)

This is probably going to seem like a stupid question and will have an easy solution but...
I have a SanDisk MiniSD (1.0GB) and a SanDisk MiniSD adapter for my LG VX8100 cell phone. My problem is that when I put my card into the miniSD slot, the phone clearly recognizes it because it lights up, but I can't figure out how to actually transfer my pictures and such onto the card. Also, what exactly can I transfer from my phone to the card? Pictures, videos, recordings? If someone could let me know that'd be great, Thank you  .


----------



## madeye (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi, 
I have a Canon Camera and LG V phone that use the same card you are talking about, With the Verizon phone I have the card is used with the GET PIX & FLIX, My computer has a slot for the SD card as well and I have been able to download pictures from the computer to the card and insert the card into the phone, then under the My PIX menu they should be right there. Also my Epson printer/scanner has a slot for the card as well and will automatically read the data and transfer it to the computer.

So I know that what you are talking about is possible... I dont take many pictures with my phone so as far as why you are not able to save the picture to the disk itself I do not know with your particular phone, as far as I know the card is used for extra storage on the phone so it is most likely just a matter of changing the options to save data to the disk rather than the built in memory.

Hope that helps and good luck


----------

